
Donate your TALENT to support your favorite charities - Dangeranger
https://edgecoders.com/donate-your-talent-to-support-your-favorite-charities-13e1a52dcb17
======
CamTin
There doesn't appear to be a way to sign up without authenticating via
Facebook.

------
keithnz
seems kind of cool. I initially thought it was so you could donate your skills
to an actual charity, which would be cool, may even already be something for
that.

~~~
TulliusCicero
> I initially thought it was so you could donate your skills to an actual
> charity

I agree, I'd be really interested in that kind of platform.

~~~
tenaciousDaniel
Wouldn't be hard to build something like that.

~~~
TulliusCicero
A naive platform, sure. But then inevitably you'd end up with flaky donors and
charities, pissing off people on both sides.

For something like that to become trusted and popular, it would have to be
actively managed, which means both additional tooling and operations/admin
staff.

